# Is it ok to have a bird without a cage?



## juroxzg3

Am thinking of having a bird...A cage would be a problem for my mom
is it ok to have a bird with only a perch?


----------



## Guest

juroxzg3 said:


> Am thinking of having a bird...A cage would be a problem for my mom
> is it ok to have a bird with only a perch?


Is that a puddy cat I sees there:scared::scared:


----------



## DKDREAM

juroxzg3 said:


> Am thinking of having a bird...A cage would be a problem for my mom
> is it ok to have a bird with only a perch?


some people keep parrots on "play stands" but I wouldnt personally as Parrots are natural chewers I think a cage is the safest thing for when the bird is un supervised


----------



## Tigerneko

I suppose it won't be too much of a problem if you don't have any other animals that could harm the bird.... also you need to think about making the room totally bird proof - keep wires covered up that could be chewed, net curtains or blinds over the windows to stop the bird from flying into the glass & getting hurt, no open fires - get a fire guard and keep it on constantly.

You've also gotta think about the mess - will your mum appreciate bird poo all over the floor and furnishings? The bird will fly around the room and anything and everything will be a potential perch - remove all fragile/valuable things from the room.

What about friends/family who don't appreciate the bird being 'free' around the room - can you not fit in a small cage to use over short time periods?

Actually, on thinking about it, I would say it's not a good idea.

A good alternative would be to have a cage with an open top - you can put a perch between the two opening sections of the cage roof and the bird can go in and out of the cage as he/she pleases.


----------



## poohdog

Absolutely not. An accident waiting to happen.How can your Mother object to a cage but not to bird muck all round the room?


----------



## ClaireLouise

I dont think it would work personally. Bird are easily spooked and if left alone and spooked could fly off a stand and crash into something and if it crashed int something hard like a window it could be fatal.


----------



## DKDREAM

ClaireLouise said:


> I dont think it would work personally. Bird are easily spooked and if left alone and spooked could fly off a stand and crash into something and if it crashed int something hard like a window it could be fatal.


I agree with you 110% its only for the likes of a Macaw people keep them on stands, But i personally feel a macaw it to big to be a pet their wing span is so large. they are best suited in large aviaries in my view


----------



## ClaireLouise

DKDREAM said:


> I agree with you 110% its only for the likes of a Macaw people keep them on stands, But i personally feel a macaw it to big to be a pet their wing span is so large. they are best suited in large aviaries in my view


They are huge birds arent they.

I know if I put Oscar on a stand and left him when I came back he wouldnt still be on it lol. He would be somewhere peeling the wall paper off :scared:


----------



## DKDREAM

ClaireLouise said:


> They are huge birds arent they.
> 
> I know if I put Oscar on a stand and left him when I came back he wouldnt still be on it lol. He would be somewhere peeling the wall paper off :scared:


LOL the Joys of parrots have ya had a look on Zoo plus they have the pedi perches reduced alot just thought id tell ya as it maybe useful for Oscar


----------



## ClaireLouise

DKDREAM said:


> LOL the Joys of parrots have ya had a look on Zoo plus they have the pedi perches reduced alot just thought id tell ya as it maybe useful for Oscar


Ive saved the link you gave me DK but ive not looked yet as I cant afford one till middle of the month, if I look now I will order it anyway lol


----------



## DKDREAM

ClaireLouise said:


> Ive saved the link you gave me DK but ive not looked yet as I cant afford one till middle of the month, if I look now I will order it anyway lol


On zooplus they are just 2 reduced from 8 or something will find link ya can have a look.

ETA

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/pet_supplies_specials/sale/bird_clearance/42327

I know they look a funny shape!!! Pmsl


----------



## ClaireLouise

DKDREAM said:


> On zooplus they are just 2 reduced from 8 or something will find link ya can have a look.
> 
> ETA
> 
> Hagen Pedi-Perch: Great Deals on Bird Perches at zooplus
> 
> I know they look a funny shape!!! Pmsl


oscar has got one of them but needs another because he has stripped it, im going to order some soon. they are a funny shape lol


----------



## DKDREAM

ClaireLouise said:


> oscar has got one of them but needs another because he has stripped it, im going to order some soon. they are a funny shape lol


eeek the little sod thats the thing with Sennies they arnt as destructive id love a blue front amazon one day my dream bird


----------



## ClaireLouise

DKDREAM said:


> eeek the little sod thats the thing with Sennies they arnt as destructive id love a blue front amazon one day my dream bird


I would love one of them too. I wouldnt have another bird now though two is plenty they make so much mess dont they. Nermal isnt to bad she gets cleaned out twice a week but Oscar has t be done every day sometimes twice depending on what he has had for breakfast not to mention the chewing if your not watching him when he is out................. they are both worth it tho


----------



## DKDREAM

ClaireLouise said:


> I would love one of them too. I wouldnt have another bird now though two is plenty they make so much mess dont they. Nermal isnt to bad she gets cleaned out twice a week but Oscar has t be done every day sometimes twice depending on what he has had for breakfast not to mention the chewing if your not watching him when he is out................. they are both worth it tho


i can imagine a grey will make loads of mess, we had a caique he wasnt that bad mess wise was a lovely bird


----------



## Toneeh

My mum has a scarlett macaw. She lives on a perch. She has toys dangling from the roof and ladders and stuff to get around...She bit threw her cage and was hurting herself. She roams around the room as she pleases, along with a blue and green macaw. She has no problems with them. It depends if their trained. My mum was told by the breeders to keep them on perches lol. 
So it does depend.


----------

